# -

## P0rn0

* ,     ,    ,    . "   ,   "      ,    .   ,   , ,     .        " " -  .*  _ , ,    ,      -   .      .   ,         .     : "   "_ 
  ,      ,   ,      .  _ :_        ,    .       .    :          . ,  , 80%     .       ,     ,      ,     .      :       .    ,      .  ,  :     .  _ :_    .    ,        ,   .      :    ,    .        ,    .    : "      ", -          ,       .  _ :_ " " -   !   .  :      .  "  "     4  5         ,  .            1 .        ,   1 , ,   .  .   ,      ,        75%   ,    .      ,          .  _ :_  . ,    ,         .   ,       ,          .  " "    1  20   3  60 .      ,   . " " -  40   1  20 .      .    40         . :         1  20 ,       .           75 .

----------


## P0rn0

_ :_    .    . ,   ,      ( ),      .    ,     ,      ,   . ,    ,    ,     .       .    .   , ,  "" .    ,      .         . , ""      ,  ,     ,    ,         ,     .  , "",  ,    ,       .       ,      "" .   ,        ,     .     -  .           ,   :        ,   ()  .  _ :_     . !      . , ,   .     ,     .   ,         ,    . -,         .        .  ,     ,   ,   .  ,         ,     .  _ :_  .      ,    . ""    ,   ""    .     .  :   .     ,   ,      "",          .     .    ,   .   .        . :      .       .   -     ,  .   ,   ,       .  _ :_     .      :       55%   ,  38%       7%  ,     . 38% -    .  ,         .  ,      ,  ,    "?",   .  ,      ,  .      " !"   -    "  !  ,   !"  "  ,   ,      ?".  ,           . , ,       .    ,  ! 
, _   :_ ,     !       .       ,     ,            .    ,    , , ,     " "   .

----------

